# So it's like this..



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not sure what to do anymore...

Tilly, Mali & Jasper aren't the same 'tamed' birds that I got when I first got them. You can't go ANYWHERE near Tilly anymore, she'll flip out completely if you go near her when she's in the cage, when she's out she'll fly around and go psycho, attack you and it's almost as if she doesn't want anything to do with me. Mali is a follower, she doesn't attack you but she follows whatever Tilly does, which as well, makes her harder to catch. The same thing's happening with Jasper, he'll not let you anywhere near him when he's out even in the cage. (he shares a cage with Squeak) I thought maybe since Jasper's in with Squeak and Squeak is a wild bird, whom is impossible to tame, and Dipsy's in with the girls and she's pretty wild as well, they are getting it off of them 2.

When they're ALL out (this could be the problem) one flies the rest fly too, you can't catch any of them because they all just flip out totally, now my 3 babies are starting to do the same thing, I go to catch one of them (babies) and they'll fly to the older birds. I've tried having the girls out and then having the boys out later, but nope, same thing happens. Which has resulted in me wanting to give Squeak & Dipsy away to a new home, whether this stops them from thinking they're 'wild' or trying to be is another thing. What can I do? it's becoming so difficult and annoying me so much..

Oh I have even tried putting the boys in another room whilst the girls are out and the same when the boys are out.. put the girls in another room. They seem to all be going wild and thinking they can do what they want, as bad as I feel, they aren't out as much now because of this, I don't want them to all of a sudden not be tame anymore.

-- I thought I'd add before anyone says YES they do get treats like millet, but they're far more interested in following each other around the room, even if only 2 of them are out it makes no difference what so ever.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Try working with one bird at a time. It can be in the same room with the other birds if you want, but the others should be in the cage so they can't interfere or take off flying. In fact it's a good example if they can see one bird responding well to you. 

Start out with the bird that seems tamest and use food bribery. A piece of millet spray held in your hand is good since it's long and the bird can nibble on it without getting too close to your hand. Don't leave millet spray hanging in the cage for them to eat because you want the piece in your hand to seem like a special treat. As the bird becomes calmer you can adjust your grip so the hand comes closer to the bird, and when you can get really close you can use the millet to lure the bird into stepping up.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm not much help only one of my tiels are tame 

but i know every few months when they get a Attitude adjustment (wing clipping) it helps with mine A lot , they're not so evil because they can't get as far, and they become more dependent on me 

and then when they go wild again I know they got their wings back and then it all starts over again - the chase is back on - because that's what it ends up being just to get them put up at night a huge chase. 

i think they get a kick out of it honestly


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i wish i could give some advice to help but im lucky as Belle and Angel are the only less tamed birds we have...one in canada one in australia....and belle is slowly getting used to Mikey and Angel loves me but doesn't like to be touched or patted and if anything would do the opposite to what little Mikey does!!! i hope you work out some way to help but getting them out individually to have time with you seems like a good idea!!! good luck!!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well i know i'm goinbg to take some criticism for this but i'm going to say it anyways..If you trim their wings....all of them you will find them to be completely different birds. I know some people disagree and thats fine i have no problem with that but i know when i let chico's wings grow out he became impossible to deal with he started biting and flying all over the place and stuff so i trimmed him and 2 days later he was back to daddy's boy. When i got belle she was not trimmed had never been handled was a serious biter and drew blood several times. I trimmed her wings and spent many hours with her talking calm and soothingly to her and letting her come to me in her time and now she sits on the cage loft and calls for me to come get her and she sits with me for ages and lets me rub her feet and occasionally give her neck a little scritch. This is merely my opinion and my experience i would never tell anyone what to do with their birds simply what has worked miracles for me
Mikey


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

They obviously want to be with the flock, I think trimming them as bigmikey said would go a long way to helping. One on one is a good thing as well, with so many of them flying around at the same time, you are losing control, they are in charge now, so maybe, clip their wings, do one on one and see what happens, it's going to take a LOT of time and patience, it's no good doing it for a week and saying nothing is happening, it all takes time.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have taken them out only one at a time 30 mins each, and the same thing is still happening BUT I know it doesn't just happen within a snap of the fingers, so that's why I am going to keep doing it and gradually spend a bit more time with each of them if I can. I'm starting College soon, so I'll only be able to do it after College and at night.

I'll cut their wings, my step dad is coming over tonight to stay so I'll get him to help me before he goes to work tomorrow - I'm just wondering now, how much should I cut off, and should I cut any of the other feathers? I haven't cut their wings for a while now, but last time I only cut a few and they could still fly high and fly for awhile, so I think I didn't cut enough, of course I had my step dad helping me showing me (his parents have a gorgeous budgie!) so he knows what to do.. I just need to let him know which ones/how many.

Thanks everyone, I'll keep you updated on what happens.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i have had jojo for a month nearly 2 and have no end of problems with him, and even after 2 months he still isnt "tame" he does depends on me yes but just this morning he hissed at me no reasoning for just hissed, i might get his wing clipped, not sure where to get it done tho, alltho jojo doesn't really bite he has tried once or twice, i have decided now to just take jojo as he comes he is a nervous bird who needs mummy there when he is out and only like my right hand side, time time time is all i can say really, i was soo close to getting rid of jojo, i am so glad i didn't yes he can be a bit annoying at times but i think deep down he does love his mummy, 

i think working with one is better, i would surgest moving the one you are working on awa from the flock, i think wing clipping is a good idea, just take it slow if the tiel when out want to fly like mad let it it will ge ttired leave some millet by you i am sure they will get tired and come and eat


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

You can take Jo Jo to a vet to have his wings clipped. I think it cost me something like £8 to get Dooby done. I don't recommend you doing it yourself, let the vet show you how to do it.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

will do  he seemed to be alot calmer today which si good


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

My step dad didn't even turn up!  I was so annoyed.. so now I have no idea when he's coming so I can get him to help me do the 'tiels wings.

Still going good with the 'tiels though, I have been still taking them one out at a time, but I took them in my room and just sat there chatting with them, as soon as I bring them out to get them back in the cage, OFF they go flying once again.. so I'm gonna have to stick staying in the lounge room and doing it there, it's just the lounge room and kitchen are so close which means extra room, and plenty of space to fly. 

I'm not going to give up on this.. I don't care how long it takes they aren't gonna be with their flock all out at once until they can be good and get back in the cage and stop flying off when I try to get them.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think this is something that happens when you have several birds living together (not necessarily always though). Mine are housed together and they are let out together. I don't make a particular effort to "play" with them when they're out but i find that most nights several of my flock come over to me by choice for some mummy time. Others, like Snickers, Fizzy and Ozzie, would prefer that i leave them alone. Mostly they tolerate me enough to take them to the room they hang out in and return them to their cage, but sometimes (i find this with Snickers in particular) i seem to be waaaaay too terrifying and he flips out like you described. Being that i have a flock of birds all the others follow. I often keep their wings trimmed for safety, because they tend to lose their brains a bit when they're flying in a panic and i don't want them to get hurt.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I reckon it's most likely because they are living together, they have their own flock and they stick together when they're in and same goes when they're out of the cage, which makes it that bit more harder.

I'm definitely going to be clipping their wings, that way they'll know they aren't gonna have much luck trying to get away. The girls have actually been really good getting back into the cage, I have not had any problems for the past 2 days, and today Tilly was happy to perch on my finger for a couple of mins and then she took off, which didn't annoy me, it sorta made me happy to know patience will get us there.

And I agree, keeping wings trimmed means it's better to be safe then sorry - Mali always use to run into windows/doors/ walls, but she's okay now, I still worry that she'll do it again when it's least expected, all of them for that matter, and I wanna do the babies as well, just not sure when it's safe to do theirs, I'm chasing after them worrying they are gonna run into things, they have done it more times then I can remember.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

im glad to hear u are making small steps in the right direction.....that sux your stepdad didn't turn up.....im sure when u trim them it will make things a bit easier but keep going!!! you can do it!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I always clipped my birds wings on my own. I would use a towel to hold them in my lap and work one wing out and hold it between two fingers. I would only clip the primaries (the larger filght feathers on the outer edge of the wing) but leave the last two at the end of the wing untouched. It's more comfortable for the birds and when they have thier wings folded against thier bodies you can't even tell they are clipped.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Thanks, Elijahfan!*

It's nice to know someone else was as discouraged as I was! I've had mine for almost 4 months now and I'm still trying to completely tame her. I was spoiled with my last cockatiel and senegal, who were very cuddly and affectionate. Though I've come a long way with her, she still won't let me cuddle or scritch her at all. She does want to sit on my shoulder or be by me constantly. But when I first got her, she always flew to her gym and didn't want anything to do with me. I was so heartbroken and discouraged, I thought about finding her another home, too. People were so encouraging though, so I kept on trying. And she is much, much better and friendlier! I still wish she'd cuddle and scritch...maybe one day!  I agree with the others - clipping her wings REALLY helped. Whenever she'd get "cocky" or act wild, I'd clip her wings again and it did help calm her down. I know there's some people who are strong advocates for free flying - but I lost my first cockatiel because I used to think so, too!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> I always clipped my birds wings on my own. I would use a towel to hold them in my lap and work one wing out and hold it between two fingers. I would only clip the primaries (the larger filght feathers on the outer edge of the wing) but leave the last two at the end of the wing untouched. It's more comfortable for the birds and when they have thier wings folded against thier bodies you can't even tell they are clipped.


Thank you, you just answered my question on which feathers to clip. 



kimmikefids said:


> im glad to hear u are making small steps in the right direction.....that sux your stepdad didn't turn up.....im sure when u trim them it will make things a bit easier but keep going!!! you can do it!!!


Yep, my step dad is here at the moment so I'm going to get him to help me do their wings in about 15 mins.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thats good does he fancy coming over to me and doing mine lol, by that i mena my birds wings not mine my wings seem to be fine atm 

i hope this helps


----------

